#       1

## Soleil

,   .
   :
 1: 8.1 (8.1.15.14)   ,  1.0 (1.0.6.1)

      1 8-,     .

1.    20   -.
 ,   .

2.           .

3.      .
   (- 43 - 20),   ,   .

, ,   ,     .

----------


## Norna

:       ""       ,          "   ".

----------


## Soleil

,          ,    ,      .

           ,       .

----------


## Norna

> ,          ,    ,      .
> 
>            ,       .


 ,      " ".   ,      .    ,     .

----------


## Soleil

, ,     -  .   ,   ,       . 
     ,     .
 ,      ,      ,      .

----------


## Norna

.
   ,       ,   .  ,      ,    "  ".
1.     ,        (  ,  " ",  "    ".
2.      ,         .    .     ,       .      .    "  ".    ?

----------


## Soleil

,       ,       ,     . ?


        ,            ? 

    .

----------


## Norna

> ?


 .



> ,            ?


        .      -   ,     .   ,    : " - .  - ".  :Smilie: 
         -   .                .

----------

